
High Energy Ventilator (HEV) by the LHCb Experiment - tempay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIyLre4suT0
======
tempay
Technical details can be found at:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/2004.00534.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/2004.00534.pdf)

